
Ask HN: Will AR mirrors be in stores to simulate products? - ge96
I was listening to a podcast about a company that became profitable by adapting to the situation, selling makeup online rather than in store.<p>So that right there could be a counter-argument to my question. I thought of raspberry-pis and smart mirrors (not an inexpensive solution as opposed to a direct-embedded system approach) and I was like &quot;Hey why don&#x27;t they do that?&quot; Jot it down, get home, look it up.... BOOM! It exists! But it was in 2015. This demo was amazing, the tracking of eye-shadow and you had a palette of colors to tap on... I had envisioned a similar but lipstick. I was also thinking about a video on SnapChat&#x27;s algorithm for their face-tracking stuff that lays dog ears and what not on people&#x27;s heads...<p>So yeah, another counter argument too, I can do it on my phone. Then there is the &quot;dwindling&quot; traffic to actual physical stores.<p>I was thinking though in changing rooms they have mirrors as well, but thinking of the ones outside&#x2F;public... you could try on clothes right there, standing in front of the mirror. But this could be an attack on my physical figure. I don&#x27;t look like that... this is offensive!<p>side-note. Have you ever seen that live-animation of a woman twirling&#x2F;standing around in a dress on Amazon. I think that&#x27;s great! I wonder why its&#x27; only one on there...
======
mendeza
It would be cool to see AR mirrors at stores, but I can see the experience
would have to be very thought out so people don't feel they are being watched
or make them not feel great about themselves. I can definitely see mirrors for
makeup and jewelry, but the concerns I mentioned would be more apparent at
full clothes stores.

I've seen the Amazon animation you mentioned, it makes me think that would
people be interested in having clothes and jewlwery augmented on them from
ecommerce sites rather than retail stores.

~~~
ge96
Amazon Echo integrated into a large smart mirror (body height size) BOOM!
Shower me in money.

Haha, oh well we'll see I guess.

You might have seen that crashed ad/infodesk or whatever that was scanning
people's faces anyway.

